# Help my tool bar on windows 10 isn't working



## bassmaster13 (Jul 2, 2015)

My toolbar on windows 10 isn't working properly, which means I can't open my start menu to go to settings to uninstall windows and reinstall it!!! Please help!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm guessing toolbar is taskbar? 
What happens if your press the Windows flag key + i and select "Update & Security" 
You should see the option for recovery.


----------



## bassmaster13 (Jul 2, 2015)

I finally figured it out but thanks I'll use that for the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If you can share the resolution here others may benefit from your solution as well.


----------

